# Harbor Freight Survival Knife



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

I bought an 8-inch stainless steel survival knife from Harbor Freight last week for $8.99 on sale. There is a coupon in Guns or Guns and Ammo Magazine that would have brought it down to $6.99. It seems to be made of pretty sturdy materials and has a hollowed out handle with a compass and a little survival kit. Here is my review:

Knife Review: Gordon 8-inch Hunting/Survival Knife

I figure it's pretty hard to go wrong with a knife at this price. However, if you are a hero going in harm's way in Afghanistan, you might want to invest a tad more.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Funny you should post that now. I went to the flea market yesterday and picked up an older knife of the same type. In the handle it has some fishing line and 2 hooks, a few "strike anywhere" matches, a needle and thread, with a compass built into the handle cap. The seller had it marked at $10. I picked it up to look at it and he said " I can let you have it for $6" so I took it. The edge needs a little work but I can take care of that.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

That's great. I still need to stock up on knives. I have quite a few but there not survival oriented. Well some of them are. In a way.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Gona try to pick up 3 or 4 of them, good trading gear in tshtf thang.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Good to trade any where any time. If you can find a good swap meet.


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

Chris Reeves are a "Bit Pricey", but the blade won't separate from the handle.
I have two, as collectors. They hold an edge and feel good in the hand.
personally I find that a good knife coupled with a pouch, bag or small container is a bit more handy. If you misplace the knife you still have the rest of your equipment and, if you pack a small folder in it, you still have a knife.


----------



## mitchshrader (Jan 3, 2009)

I've got opinions about survival knives, and mostly they amount to 'have lots of knives'.... 

the AF pilots survival knife, 5 inch blade, retail under $40... is my benchmark. 

I got several ek daggers in D2 on closeout, and they're lousy at general camp utility but schweet for social events. 6" double edged, D2 and black micarta. Designed for up close & personal. 

The Kershaw Outcast works for a chopper, @ about 60$. Good value for that D2 steel.

The Smatchett is pricey and not such great steel, but it cuts, chops, and digs.. very handy piece of kit. I've got two S&W wide boot knives that are miniature versions of the Smatchett, identical but 2/ 5 the size.. NICE combo.. 

For folders I've got Spyderco, Crkt, Buck, K-Bar, and for small fixed blades I buy stuff made by David Farmer. 

See, without a huge knife supply I don't have any reason to own the two boxes full of whetstones..


----------



## kogneto (Feb 23, 2010)

I like hollowed out tools like this, have a hammer/phillips-flat screwdriver that I use almost daily that's similar to this

seems like a good starting point for a survival kit but is there still space in the handle for more stuff once it's filled?

Edit: just read review with guy listing a few things to add to it, more hooks, bobber, water tablets, whistle, etc...

I liked that the reviewer's first thoughts were "people will think I'm crazy carrying this around" and "I could get sent to jail if this was in my car" but his thought's that it was super cheap were eventually what brought him over. I dunno, rather buy an american made blade


----------



## RONSERESURPLUS (Oct 9, 2008)

*Not the biggest fan of hollow handles?*

Hello all, Ron l here

While I'm not the Bigest H Fan of Hollow handle knives I have had a Few Older Frost, as well as a few otyher Hollow handle knows that really were not too bad? I see many of the Gimics inside the handle as worthless, But you can relace them with a Quality Hooks and Leaders and Meds, matches and real working items and yea, at 8.99, they can a be a trade itme as well as a hand out to neighbors and frinfds if they need one?

RON


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

i live near Kershaw knife warehouse they have great sale every year needless to say i have lots of knifes


----------



## ALYANKEE1 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Hollow handle knife*

With the possible exception of the Chris Reeves knives, I am not a big fan of hollow handle knives, for two reasons: One, if you lose the knife, you lose your survival gear, unless you have more on your person. Second, hollow handle knives are generally not as strong as full tang knives. They tend to break where the handle joins the blade under hard use. A survival knife by definition must be able to stand up to hard use in a survival situation. Better to have a full tang knife and carry your survival gear on your person. IMHO


----------



## BoyScoutSurvivor (Aug 18, 2010)

I never cared for survival knives. I knew a guy who owned one and dropped it on a rock and the blade broke off at the handle. I rather have a knife that has the blade's tang of the knife goes through the whole handle. That being said six dollars for a knofe is not a bad deal but I wouldn't trust it very much.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I have never liked those cheap survival knives.
I would rather have a good pocket knife and survival gear in a separate bag.
I would not bet my life on a cheap knife.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Before forming an opinion, negative or positive, has anyone posting actually put this knife to some tests?


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I never got one from HF, but I have snapped several "survival" knives that where made over seas. A good strong inexpensive diving knife is what I carry. They come in different sizes, are built to be used for prying, resist rust and have pretty good sheaths, usually with nice straps and belt loops. Used ones can be found pretty cheap online.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

After handling one up at HF i didn't buy it.
I did not put it to any test but most everything I have ever bought from HF is low quality and breaks easily.


----------



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

I have one of those knives from harbor Freight, and they aren't too bad for what they are. Harbor freight has a lot of small gadgets that you didn't even know you needed, till you see them. They are one of those things that you might need just once, but when you need it, you need it bad. If you get their sale flyer, some of the door busters are great. I usually buy the small tarps they put on sale for under $5 each time. How can you go wrong with that deal.
Another national chain store to check is Norhtern Tool. They are larger, and have more stuff, but maybe a little pricier than HF. Good hunting.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

The only hollow handled knife I've ever really liked was the old Buckmaster 184 but between that and the holster rig the setup was a real brick. The compass in the handle worked but was definitely not my favorite compass to use, as for the grappling pins; I can say I never use those things. Now that I'm older and wiser and I sold my Buckmaster for $150, I know that out in the field you need something lightweight, minimalist but at the same time incredibly strong, very sharp and fairly easily sharpened out in the field. Ya, you can tell by now I'm going somewhere with this, so for the record my favorite hip or belt knife for my truck or for out in the field is cold steel's bushmen. It's not fancy, it's not going to break the bank at $26-$35 and I can say without any reservation that "IF my life depended on it" I'd be more than happy to have one of these with me.
Check it out for yourself


----------



## wildone_uk (Aug 9, 2010)

any blade is good if you know its limitations


----------



## Law Hand (Jan 7, 2010)

*Irony*

I am going to predict that china is not only the manufacturer but also the reason that you are going to need this survival knife; irony.
:surrender:


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

FYI for any of you in the Portland metro area this weekend Fri, Sat & Sun is the annual Kershaw knife sale. 


18600 SW Teton Avenue
Tualatin, Oregon 97062


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

truecarnage said:


> The only hollow handled knife I've ever really liked was the old Buckmaster 184 but between that and the holster rig the setup was a real brick. The compass in the handle worked but was definitely not my favorite compass to use, as for the grappling pins; I can say I never use those things. Now that I'm older and wiser and I sold my Buckmaster for $150, I know that out in the field you need something lightweight, minimalist but at the same time incredibly strong, very sharp and fairly easily sharpened out in the field. Ya, you can tell by now I'm going somewhere with this, so for the record my favorite hip or belt knife for my truck or for out in the field is cold steel's bushmen. It's not fancy, it's not going to break the bank at $26-$35 and I can say without any reservation that "IF my life depended on it" I'd be more than happy to have one of these with me.
> Check it out for yourself
> YouTube - Cold Steel Bushman Series (Survival Knives)


I have that exact same knife and I made a spear-shaft for it years ago. The spear-shaft is made out of 1 1/4" hardwood shaved down on one end to "hug" the inside of the handle. I can use the spear-shaft as a hiking stick and the high-carbon blade works very well for starting fires.

I have never tried bending the blade in a vice to 90° so watching that video shows me that I don't need to worry about breaking it ...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

My husband made 2 knives out of leaf springs.Ones a machette,the others just a straight knife with a 4in blade.For wood handles he drilled out holes then put in ribbits.

They are both about 25 yr.s old and we have really put the machetee to work chopping vines and small trees over the years.

He used a torch and grinder to shape them.Then put them in a hot oil bath of 180" for at least 24 hr.s.

We are too old to BO too far,lol.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I suddenly have a picture of your husband hammering a frog into a hole in a knife handle.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

nj_m715 said:


> I suddenly have a picture of your husband hammering a frog into a hole in a knife handle.


The hard part was getting them to be still while he'nailed'them..


----------

